# Alcohol in juices



## RA Seedat (1/8/16)

just wana find out which e-juices contain any traces if alcohol and which are completely free of any traces
Thanks


----------



## moey0208 (1/8/16)

Hi there bud. Yesterday i started the thread on alcohol flavours. So u can join in on this and it will be easier to determine the flavours then with alcohol etc. http://www.ecigssa.co.za/knowledge-on-alcohol-flavours.t26485/#post-408017


----------

